# site idea need feedback



## Tux (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a site idea I came up with and am toying with right now, basically I am going to create a site to catalog all the scientific information I can find on various reptiles and climates. As many of you know I love facts, I love proof....heck I love science and the lack of scientific evidence and information provided by most posters on EVERY forum is astounding. My goal will be to simply give everyone a single reference point for solid scientific evidence about reptiles and reptile related topics.

I am going to gather as much information as I can myself but their may come a time when I need someone to scan an old article from reptiles mag or provide any scientific studies they have or whatnot, anyway what do you guys think?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 3, 2009)

It would be nice if you could get accuate info. I think it would take quite a while to get all the info for multiple speicies.


----------



## Tux (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes it will take a great deal of effort on my part to get all the scientific studies to put on the site and to keep updating the site but I want this not only for everyone out there to be able to reference but also for my own needs of being able to reference solid sources when posting and writing. The point is that it will be a resource for scientific studies and articles which are accurate and verifiable unlike your typical care sheet or blog post.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 3, 2009)

sounds like a good idea to me... :app go for it, i'll be your sites #1 fan :-D


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a great idea. Let us know what you need.


----------



## Suzanne (May 26, 2009)

I think it's a good idea. There is a lot of misinformation out there especially when it come to reptiles. I think you should do it.


----------

